# Best Irish Sausages? Spinneys or Choitram?



## Johnnboy (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm taking a vote, I reckon Spinneys are better.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Park and Shop, Al Wasl road, homemade, and better by a long, long way...


----------



## Johnnboy (Oct 9, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Park and Shop, Al Wasl road, homemade, and better by a long, long way...


good work, i'll get back to you on that when i have sampled!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm not a fan of the sausages here but based on quality of the products, I find that Spinneys and Waitrose tend to have much fresher products than Choithrams.

But agree with AC, my colleague is a fan of Park & Shop and refuses to buy meat anywhere else. Haven't been there myself but have only heard good thing about the place so reckon it must be good.


----------



## Johnnboy (Oct 9, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> I'm not a fan of the sausages here but based on quality of the products, I find that Spinneys and Waitrose tend to have much fresher products than Choithrams.
> 
> But agree with AC, my colleague is a fan of Park & Shop and refuses to buy meat anywhere else. Haven't been there myself but have only heard good thing about the place so reckon it must be good.


Brilliant, by the time I get home all the stray cats and dogs will be following my trail of sausages!


----------



## Seabee (Jul 15, 2010)

Yep, Park & Shop for me too.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Park and Shop, Al Wasl road, homemade, and better by a long, long way...


Where exactly on Al Wasl road can I purchase this gristly, artery clogging goodness?


----------



## Johnnboy (Oct 9, 2008)

Mr Rossi said:


> Where exactly on Al Wasl road can I purchase this gristly, artery clogging goodness?


yes some directions would be ace?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Come off SZR at Al Safa interchange (Safa park now on RHS), go down to traffic lights where Co-Op is Lloyds bank is to the right) and turn left, go along there for about a kilometre (I think) it's the next set of lights, or maybe the second, turn left and it's there, entrance behind PizzaExpress.

And there's also a rather good (from what I've heard) English Chippy there Rock and Sole Plaice I think it's called.

Enjoy!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Come off SZR at Al Safa interchange (Safa park now on RHS), go down to traffic lights where Co-Op is Lloyds bank is to the right) and turn left, go along there for about a kilometre (I think) it's the next set of lights, or maybe the second, turn left and it's there, entrance behind PizzaExpress.
> 
> And there's also a rather good (from what I've heard) English Chippy there Rock and Sole Plaice I think it's called.
> 
> Enjoy!


I'm that bored right now that I will actually try to find this place tomorrow. Wish me luck...I normally get lost on a straight road!


----------



## Johnnboy (Oct 9, 2008)

That is a good set of directions. Ta


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

maz, not even you (or Jynx too for that matter) can possibly get lost.

Other way to it is to join Al Wasl at Burj Al Arab end, keep on going for ages across all the lights until you see the only Spinneys (main one) on left hand side, straight over those lights, turn right at next ones.

So easy!

Meat section is on left as you go in at the top end.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh and if you do go there, *ask for Nigel (the Butcher)*, tell him the Geordie sent you!


----------



## Johnnboy (Oct 9, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> maz, not even you (or Jynx too for that matter) can possibly get lost.
> 
> Other way to it is to join Al Wasl at Burj Al Arab end, keep on going for ages across all the lights until you see the only Spinneys (main one) on left hand side, straight over those lights, turn right at next ones.
> 
> ...


Which aisle is the HP sauce in?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

They have their own bakery and the bread there is good too, not quite up to "Pauls" standard, but a lot cheaper!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks AC! Oh and for animal lovers...they have some lovely dog treats out there too!
I'm making a visit tonight....think my doggie deserves a treat, and so do I!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

And for Koreans they have lovely dogs there too !! LOL


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Definitely Park N Shop, without question (as I have posetd many times before).

Their meat is generally excellent and really no more expensive than other supermarkets for something of higher quality.

Jack is the top man there but he is away for the summer.

-


----------



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

I am genuinely surprised how many of you don't know where Park 'n' Shop is.
It was one of the first places that I was told about when I came to Dubai and I thought all Brit expats knew about it since it stocks some UK foodstuffs that are generally hard to find elsewhere.

The meat section is good and they have some lovely hams. It's also the place to get your turkey at Xmas. I don't rate their fruit though.


----------



## Johnnboy (Oct 9, 2008)

furryboots said:


> I am genuinely surprised how many of you don't know where Park 'n' Shop is.
> It was one of the first places that I was told about when I came to Dubai and I thought all Brit expats knew about it since it stocks some UK foodstuffs that are generally hard to find elsewhere.
> 
> The meat section is good and they have some lovely hams. It's also the place to get your turkey at Xmas. I don't rate their fruit though.


Here, I only asked opinions on the Choitram/Spinneys Irish sausages. Don't you come popping in at the end of the thread being 'genuinely surprised'.

If that surprises you, I could show you some things in Dubai, and it does not matter if you have been here one week or one decade.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Johnnboy said:


> Here, I only asked opinions on the Choitram/Spinneys Irish sausages. Don't you come popping in at the end of the thread being 'genuinely surprised'.
> 
> If that surprises you, I could show you some things in Dubai, and it does not matter if you have been here one week or one decade.


Go on then, put your money where your mouth is.

I've been here over 5 years now, what can you show me that would make me genuinely surprised???

Cos I reckon I can beat you!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Johnnboy said:


> Here, I only asked opinions on the Choitram/Spinneys Irish sausages. Don't you come popping in at the end of the thread being 'genuinely surprised'.
> 
> If that surprises you, I could show you some things in Dubai, and it does not matter if you have been here one week or one decade.


Oh I love surprises and I've been here over a decade. I'm intrigued, just like Andy Capp!! :clap2:


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

furryboots said:


> I am genuinely surprised how many of you don't know where Park 'n' Shop is.
> It was one of the first places that I was told about when I came to Dubai and I thought all Brit expats knew about it since it stocks some UK foodstuffs that are generally hard to find elsewhere.
> 
> The meat section is good and they have some lovely hams. It's also the place to get your turkey at Xmas. I don't rate their fruit though.


And they had Irn-Bru when I was in over the weekend

:clap2: :clap2:


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I guess a Scotsman offering to be the first round would be a genuine surprise!!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

sdh080 said:


> And they had Irn-Bru when I was in over the weekend
> 
> :clap2: :clap2:


Well, I'm definitely paying them a visit then! I practically lived on the stuff when I was in the UK. Wouldn't drink anything else!


----------



## Seabee (Jul 15, 2010)

For Park & Shop look for a small block of shops, with a car park around it. There's a pizza place, Baskin Robbins ice cream, the supermarket, couple of restaurants. The idiot drivers on Al Wasl Road mean you need to keep your eyes on the road but risk the odd glance off to look for the place, the meat, cheeses and sausages are worth it.


----------



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

Johnnboy said:


> Here, I only asked opinions on the Choitram/Spinneys Irish sausages. Don't you come popping in at the end of the thread being 'genuinely surprised'.
> 
> If that surprises you, I could show you some things in Dubai, and it does not matter if you have been here one week or one decade.


Wind yer neck in.....


----------

